# What should lochia smell like?



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

You would think I would know this. But I can't remember my previous experiences with pp bleeding. Mine smells like old blood. Which I guess it is, but should it smell like that? Like if you soaked your momma pads in water and left them for a while, thats what it smells like.


----------

